# Vermeer sw2500 wrapper



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

The plastic free rolls and is very loose on the bales. Anybody else have this problem with this wrapper or know of a correction? Seems fine if I drag my hand on roll for a brake as it wraps. Spoke with Vermeer trouble shooter he suggested this kit to solve problem consisting of two big washers a spring and another plastic piece that goes into the roll of plastic. Did nothing. Maybe someone else has had same problem and can help me? Thank you


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that wrapper but does it have a tensioner on it. My tubeline has 3 rollers that it has to go around to be tensioned properly.


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

yes it has three tension rolls that I cleaned. If I hold my hand on roll while wrapping it wraps tighter--but once I remove my hand it goes loose again. They told me to adjust tension by changing angle of pretensioner wrap. How do you adjust tension on your wrapper? Thank you for your response.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

I've never used a Vermeer, but the roll of wrap should spin fairly freely, but you should have to tug to get it to move through the tension rolls. Sounds like they are not adjusted correctly.


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

we do have to tug them threw the tension rolls. just once it starts spinning wrap is very loose..


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

There is no adjustment on mine. You have to have it routed correctly around the rollers to have the correct tension. If you miss one or don't do them in the right order it will not have enough tension and free spool.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

farmer70 said:


> The plastic free rolls and is very loose on the bales. Anybody else have this problem with this wrapper or know of a correction? Seems fine if I drag my hand on roll for a brake as it wraps. Spoke with Vermeer trouble shooter he suggested this kit to solve problem consisting of two big washers a spring and another plastic piece that goes into the roll of plastic. Did nothing. Maybe someone else has had same problem and can help me? Thank you


We have one of those Sw 2500 wrappers bought it a year ago used t he former owner used it for less than 60 bales and put it up for sale on craigslist and we bought it. I hate the wrapper, we have the EXACT same problem you do , I really appreciate your post . We called Vermeer they said it was just me and maybe I had the wrong plastic or it was to hot or cold or we did not store the plastic properly . I bet those wrapper's are all junk and none of that models stretchers ever worked .


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

That's got to be frustrating with such a new machine and no support from head office. Our old tube line wraps like a charm even at 10*f which we did some last year. Ours has a routing diagram and if you don't do it correctly you'll pull your hair out till you realize it.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

It even works in the rain which lots of guys say it can't. The last couple of years we've pushed the envelope way further than we dreamed due to uncooperative weather????


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

Endrow--mine worked good last year. The company man I spoke with sold us this kit that I mentioned above-and it did nothing. Another guy on here said pretension rolls weren't adjusted right. I even tightened chain up on pretension rollers and that didn't help. The company said they have an upgrade that can go on it but it's over $2000. Apparently they have had this problem in past and they came up with this upgrade. Hoping we can get information from someone on this sight that will work. Thank you


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

farmer70 said:


> Endrow--mine worked good last year. The company man I spoke with sold us this kit that I mentioned above-and it did nothing. Another guy on here said pretension rolls weren't adjusted right. I even tightened chain up on pretension rollers and that didn't help. The company said they have an upgrade that can go on it but it's over $2000. Apparently they have had this problem in past and they came up with this upgrade. Hoping we can get information from someone on this sight that will work. Thank you


Yes even if the upgrade is too pricey I would still be interested in what it is


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

Endrow You pull the bolt out of complete stretch rack and you slide this upgrade right down into it. But still will it stretch right just because they say it will. I believe it is the same stretch rack as the SBW4000. I just see it on the computer when I googled it. Gotta be ordered thru a dealer.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

we have a sw5000 it has prestretch gears in the top of the rollers it is set for 55% but can be changed to 70% stretch does the 2500 have the same setup?


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

Timberjackrob---No it doesn't. Your has a stretch rack on right side mine is on left side. My gears are on the bottom of my stretch rack and there is no adjustment to the gears just the angle of stretch wrap coming off. Put an upgrade kit on bottom of my film consisting of a spring and two washers and another bottom plastic roll mount that did nothing for $85.00. only way I get a decent looking roll is drag my hand on the roll of film as it is wrapping for more tension. You have never had any problem with your plastic free rolling? Going to try pulling chain off and check bearings on pre tensioner.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Manual says to loosen the set screws on #1 tension roller and rotate the assembly clockwise to increase the contact area of the plastic on the roller.

Are you using 20" rolls or 30"? Machine is set up from the factory for 20". You need to change the sprocket to a 15 tooth if you're using 30" rolls.


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

I am using 30 inch. We tried adjusting the stretch rack that's loosening the two set screws you are talking about with no luck. Table set up for 30". The plastic is very loose and only way of tightening it up is drag my hand on roll. I am assuming you have a Vermeer wrapper? If so is yours a SW2500? Now the company man thinks I have a bad bearing in one of my pre tensioners. Any more ideas or suggestions?


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

never had a problem with loose wrap farmer 70 actually the plastic is kinda hard to pull arter its routed thru the rollers.i hope Vermeer comes up with a fix for you I would expect better service from a family owned co like Vermeer.we have a Vermeer baler,tedder and wrapper and all have given excellent service as has our dealer.hope they get your problem resolved soon.keep us posted.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

farmer70 said:


> I am using 30 inch. We tried adjusting the stretch rack that's loosening the two set screws you are talking about with no luck. Table set up for 30". The plastic is very loose and only way of tightening it up is drag my hand on roll. I am assuming you have a Vermeer wrapper? If so is yours a SW2500? Now the company man thinks I have a bad bearing in one of my pre tensioners. Any more ideas or suggestions?


Yes, we've got a SW2500 wrapper. If you've got a bad bearing... The roller will be rough and probably loose on the base. Got slop if you pull on the top of the tensioner?


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

2nd wind farm - my tension rack is pointed right toward my hydraulic levers. As I recall that was where it was last year and it ran fine. the entire stretch rack tower can be removed by pulling one bolt out of base. There is a little free play in the complete tower. does yours have any free play in your tower? I can get the upgrade for around $2400 plus shipping. What is saying this will correct the problem. The company man said to start plastic on round bale and go to film wrap with a marker and measure 5 inches -wrap bale a couple times and measure that mark which should stretch to 7 inches for right tension for round bale. It only stretched to 51/2 inches. Have you ever had to adjust your pre tensioners? Vermeer sent me a kit that did no good. Rollers aren't rough or loose at base. Plus I haven't taken chain off yet to check it. How old a wrapper is yours? Hope to figure it out before next season. Thank you


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

Timberjack--is your wrapper a SW2500? Is your dealer close by you? Would you give me their telephone # to call and see if they have a suggestion? Thank you


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

no its a sw5000 got it at barlow equipment in somerset ky.we had to order it they haven't sold many wrappers mine might have been the first doubt if they could help but here is the number 606-679-3659


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

farmer70 said:


> 2nd wind farm - my tension rack is pointed right toward my hydraulic levers. As I recall that was where it was last year and it ran fine. the entire stretch rack tower can be removed by pulling one bolt out of base. There is a little free play in the complete tower. does yours have any free play in your tower? I can get the upgrade for around $2400 plus shipping. What is saying this will correct the problem. The company man said to start plastic on round bale and go to film wrap with a marker and measure 5 inches -wrap bale a couple times and measure that mark which should stretch to 7 inches for right tension for round bale. It only stretched to 51/2 inches. Have you ever had to adjust your pre tensioners? Vermeer sent me a kit that did no good. Rollers aren't rough or loose at base. Plus I haven't taken chain off yet to check it. How old a wrapper is yours? Hope to figure it out before next season. Thank you


We're the 2nd owners and have only usedit a couple years, now. It hasn't wrapped a whole lottaof bales - pretty new. 
Never have had to re-adjust the tensioners.
I'm not bein' smart... But, I hope you're putting the"sticky side" of the plastic onto the face of the roller, yes?
I'll have to pull the tarp off ours in the shed for a look at the roller assembly.


----------



## farmer70 (Oct 24, 2017)

2ndwind farm--yes plastic is on properly--did you go in shed and uncover your wrapper by chance? Is your wrap tower pointed toward your hydraulic controls? Is there any free play in your tower? I hope I can solve this problem from this sight--I am getting ready to put mine in storage for the winter. Thank you


----------

